# Am I going to have babies tonight?



## Tessie (May 21, 2010)

I am so excited she has made her nest no fur yet,and laying on her side.ray:If I get near the nest she bats me with her front paws :laughsmiley:

tessie


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 21, 2010)

Sounds like you have babies on the way ^__^

Any time you should have lil piglets in there! (They look like piglets to me lol)


----------



## Tessie (May 21, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> Sounds like you have babies on the way ^__^
> 
> Any time you should have lil piglets in there! (They look like piglets to me lol)


:jumpforjoy:so you think tonight ?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 21, 2010)

I would think tonight or tomorrow morning.

My girls add finishing touches to their nest until the day before they have them.


----------



## Tessie (May 21, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> I would think tonight or tomorrow morning.
> 
> My girls add finishing touches to their nest until the day before they have them.


Thank you so much for your quick reply and help


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 21, 2010)

Your very welcome ^_^

Good luck, and don't forget to post pictures of the bubs. ^_^


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

lucky! my bun is pregnant, but she doesn't prepare a nest until moments before she give birth. >.> she was bred on the evening, and now its 9 in the morning of the 32 day!! I'm jumping out of my skin waiting  shes been lying down a lot and hasn't really been eating, hopefully she has them soon


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*AnimalLoverStefi wrote: *


> lucky! my bun is pregnant, but she doesn't prepare a nest until moments before she give birth. >.> she was bred on the evening, and now its 9 in the morning of the 32 day!! I'm jumping out of my skin waiting  shes been lying down a lot and hasn't really been eating, hopefully she has them soon


I know The waiting is all most to much :time:No babies is morning, but acting like your bunny


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

i think were more excited that our buns are going to have babies then they are xDD 
the weird thing with my bun is that about a couple of days ago she wouldn't let me touch her without trying to bite me, but now she is like my bff!! which is strange for a pregnant bun...is your bun lying down on her side, not really eating and panting a lot too? I'm checking in on mine every half hour or so


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*AnimalLoverStefi wrote: *


> i think were more excited that our buns are going to have babies then they are xDD
> the weird thing with my bun is that about a couple of days ago she wouldn't let me touch her without trying to bite me, but now she is like my bff!! which is strange for a pregnant bun...is your bun lying down on her side, not really eating and panting a lot too? I'm checking in on mine every half hour or so


Yep all the above, andloves me to rub her sides.


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

mine too!! she loves it when you rub her cheeks  im gonna go check her now


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

Darnn still no babies....but i think shes making a nest by the cage door because when i touch it she automatically gets up and comes to see what im doing


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*AnimalLoverStefi wrote: *


> Darnn still no babies....but i think shes making a nest by the cage door because when i touch it she automatically gets up and comes to see what im doing



Don't you have a box for her? Has she pulled her hair out yet? I wonder when they do that. 

Come on you pro's jump in :biggrin2:

Tessie


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

yeah I made a box for her and filled it and everything, she hasn't pulled any fur out yet but she has been shedding quite a lot. she had an unexpected litter a couple of months ago, and i didn't know she was pregnant but then i came home and found 5 babies and pulled fur everywhere....TOTALLY UNEXPECTED!!


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

I found this 

Pregnant Rabbit Pulling Her Fur Out
Does Pulling Her Fur Mean She's Ready To Kindle?


[align=left]Hormones in the doe's body near kindling make it easier for her to pluck her own fur, which she uses to line the nest she has made for her babies. Some does wait until moments before the kits are due to pull any fur at all. And some pull the majority just after the kits are born. [/align]

[align=left]Even if you are not good at palpating, if a doe goes past her due date and has kits, you can feel them without much trouble. If you feel none, then you can assume that she made the nest from habit rather than because of pregnancy.[/align]


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

hmmm interesting


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

okay i just went out to check on her and she was sitting up, she seemed more jumpy and she kept licking or chewing un between her legs. so i think its getting close!!


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

:time::woohoo


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

ahahah i hope so!!! hows your bun coming along?


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

She is doing good but would not let me feel her belly are sides for babies. She is black and the bottem of her cage is black so I have to use a flashlight to she her I have her in my bedroom with the blindes closed so it is kind of dark. I don't want to turn the light on and scare her.


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

ahh, my bun is in her wood cage in my garage, we have the doors open and a small light on, but shes use to this so it doesnt bug her  I just checked on her again and she seems really uncomfortable and is lying on her side again.


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

I wonder how many breeders are laughing at us for being soooooo excited :biggrin2:This is my first she was a rescue found in my yard . No one answered my posters so she was probably dumped :X.


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 22, 2010)

Actually, I think its cute and I am the same way. Im actually sitting here in anticipation waiting for the babies!!


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

Lol, i cant wait any longerr!!!! this is driving me crazy! x.X


----------



## TinysMom (May 22, 2010)

*Tessie wrote: *


> I wonder how many breeders are laughing at us for being soooooo excited :biggrin2:This is my first she was a rescue found in my yard . No one answered my posters so she was probably dumped :X.


Well, as an experienced breeder....I'm certainly not laughing at you because I'm the exact same way with every litter.

I'm sitting here now anxiously waiting for Harmony to have her first litter - because she's been pulling fur for a bit now. Athena (who technically should have had hers first cause she was bred the day before) is just laying there like, "yeah...I've done this before...I'll build my nest when I have to...".

And Calypso isn't due for two more days and she's just sleeping a lot.

But waiting on these THREE litters is driving me up the wall (and I know all three are pregnant).

So I truly do understand....


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

LOL
I'm reading and just excited to read when there are babies!!
^_^

I'm always VERY excited when my bunnies are due to have bubs ^_^

How are the girls? bubs yet?


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

i just checked on her and she was grooming herself a lot! she just kept licking her fur close to her hips area. is this normal behavior for a pregnant bun and does this mean that shes going to give birth soon?


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Amanda and Peg


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

arrrgggg i wish she would just give birth already!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

*AnimalLoverStefi wrote: *


> arrrgggg i wish she would just give birth already!! :biggrin2:



lol

I find it MUCH easier to focus on other things and not check so often lol, I check usually every couple of hours when they are near to giving birth.


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

I rented a couple of movies to keep me busy . 

I will not go in there onder:

I will not go in there onder:

I will not go in there after one more checkHA !HA !


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

yeah i probably should distract myself with something


----------



## Lishka (May 22, 2010)

What will the babies be? Are they purebred American Sable or a mix? I know how you feel I also have a Standard Chin mom going to have babies any time now and I feel disappointed every time I peek into the nest box and its empty. LOL!!


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

Happy to have you join in


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

the mom is an American Sable, not really sure if shes a purebred, and im not sure what breed that father is i'll attach pics of them


----------



## TinysMom (May 22, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Tessie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many breeders are laughing at us for being soooooo excited :biggrin2:This is my first she was a rescue found in my yard . No one answered my posters so she was probably dumped :X.
> ...


Just have to share - Harmony had six babies about an hour ago. She's acting like she still has more in the second uterine horn - and since she made two nests - I'm wondering if she's going to have more later this afternoon. (Most does give birth to all of the babies at one time - but sometimes they will have the rest of them later on - its happened to me 3 times).

Your girls will have their babies soon - I hope. I'm sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Lishka (May 22, 2010)

Thanks!! Tessie will your babies be mini rex?


----------



## Lishka (May 22, 2010)

OHH!! Congrats Tinysmom. Gotta love the babies!


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

Momma:





This is just a couple of days ago  :




Daddy(the little cutie)  :


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*Lishka wrote: *


> Thanks!! Tessie will your babies be mini rex?


If you go back and read she is a rescue found in my yard I don't know what breedthe male was.


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*Lishka wrote: *


> OHH!! Congrats Tinysmom. Gotta love the babies!


Yes great news


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

Congrats Peg!

WOW Stephanie! I LOVE the mom!!
So the daddy is a cute lil dwarf? cute!


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

isn't she gorgeous? and to think that if we didn't save her she would have been used for meat D:


----------



## Lishka (May 22, 2010)

She is beautiful. I really like the American Sables. So far no babies from my chin. I palpate about 5 or 6 babies!!! I am really excited. Any good news yet from anyone. 

Thats really great that you all have rescued these sweet little bunnies!!!!


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

no, nothing for me yet  but my bun does seem VERY uncomfortable and is lying down on her side so hopefully the babies will come soon.


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

when is she due??


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

today^^ its so exciting!!!


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

Yeah,, My Lionhead doe didnt pull out her fur until the day she had the babies... Is this her first litter??


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 22, 2010)

its her second, but the first was totally unexpected and she gave birth to them well i was at school so none of them survived.


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

Usually first litter dont make it..


----------



## mewlingcricket (May 22, 2010)

Good luck guys, my first litter isn't due for another week yet and I am already getting anxious....it was easier to wait the nine months for my children than it is the 32 days for a bunny!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 22, 2010)

Was the rescue pregnant when you got her, or did you breed her yourself? I'm just curious, because while it was good to rescue her, I find it irresponsible to have bred her.  If she was already pregnant, are you going to spay her after this litter? I think that would be best, because it's really irresponsible, especially since she's a mix.  

Emily


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Was the rescue pregnant when you got her, or did you breed her yourself? I'm just curious, because while it was good to rescue her, I find it irresponsible to have bred her.  If she was already pregnant, are you going to spay her after this litter? I think that would be best, because it's really irresponsible, especially since she's a mix.
> 
> Emily


I was going to say something.. But I didnt..


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Was the rescue pregnant when you got her, or did you breed her yourself? I'm just curious, because while it was good to rescue her, I find it irresponsible to have bred her.  If she was already pregnant, are you going to spay her after this litter? I think that would be best, because it's really irresponsible, especially since she's a mix.
> 
> Emily




Who are you asking ? If it's me heck no i did not breed her I have had her two weeks and she is ready to give birth. 

i just reread your post so I'm guessing you are not talking to me because my rescue girl is full blooded Mini Rex. She is beautiful and perfect.

Tessie


----------



## TinysMom (May 22, 2010)

I just want to remind everyone that the purpose of this thread is discussing the waiting time of having a litter, etc.

Just as a note - does can often go late...today was day 33 or so for my doe (but flemish are usually late).

So let's hope you have LOTS of movies (whoever rented them)....or lots of patience!


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

*Tessie wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Was the rescue pregnant when you got her, or did you breed her yourself? I'm just curious, because while it was good to rescue her, I find it irresponsible to have bred her.  If she was already pregnant, are you going to spay her after this litter? I think that would be best, because it's really irresponsible, especially since she's a mix.
> ...


I dont think it was towards you!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I just want to remind everyone that the purpose of this thread is discussing the waiting time of having a litter, etc.
> 
> Just as a note - does can often go late...today was day 33 or so for my doe (but flemish are usually late).
> 
> So let's hope you have LOTS of movies (whoever rented them)....or lots of patience!


LOL
Yes Loooooots of movies if they are late >_<
I am waiting for my V Lop to have her bubs, but that's not for like another couple of weeks or so >_<


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

but as you.. Im sure you dont know when she is due. If you have no ideal when they are due. Can you feel any babies?


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> but as you.. Im sure you dont know when she is due. If you have no ideal when they are due. Can you feel any babies?


Read all the posts


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

sorry.. But I cant go in every post that you made and read your post for hrs trying to find the answers..


----------



## TinysMom (May 22, 2010)

Well - so far it looks like Harmony only has the six - except for the fact she's still gathering hay and hair sometimes.

Don't you love the way the rabbits can drive us up the wall while we wait for their babies? 

I used to have a mug that said something like "one by one the bunnies steal my sanity".

I think that is so true when it comes to kindling time.


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> sorry.. But I cant go in every post that you made and read your post for hrs trying to find the answers..



Chill Just this one, start at the begining. 

We are all excited about our new babies coming soon.


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well - so far it looks like Harmony only has the six - except for the fact she's still gathering hay and hair sometimes.
> 
> Don't you love the way the rabbits can drive us up the wall while we wait for their babies?
> 
> ...


YES :biggrin2:


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

I read the beginning. And it doesnt say anything about if you felt the babies.. I seen that you tried but she wouldnt let you.. But Yes I know how it is be excited about the babies but also be sad about the babies!


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well - so far it looks like Harmony only has the six - except for the fact she's still gathering hay and hair sometimes.
> 
> Don't you love the way the rabbits can drive us up the wall while we wait for their babies?
> 
> ...


Congrats Peg!! Cant wait for photos! :big wink::biggrin:


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I read the beginning. And it doesnt say anything about if you felt the babies.. I seen that you tried but she wouldnt let you.. But Yes I know how it is be excited about the babies but also be sad about the babies!



No more comments or replies

Except bunny mom's 
that are helping and waiting with us.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

lol

Ok guys chillax ^_^

Peg still no new? Oh well 6 is still fun ^_^


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

i am chilled and cool lovin on my girl and waiting for her babies.

Ok where are the pic's of the new babies


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

I did not say anything mean or rude??


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I did not say anything mean or rude??


hehe didn't say ya did ^_^

Just cutting in before things get heated is all 

Sooooooo we has no pictures of the ones born, Stephanie has poofed, and we're here waiting for Tessie's girl to pop. ^_^
Who else are we waiting on?


----------



## mistyjr (May 22, 2010)

I have 3 doe's due next month!! But that doesnt count yet!


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> Sooooooo we has no pictures of the ones born, Stephanie has poofed, and we're here waiting for Tessie's girl to pop. ^_^
> Who else are we waiting on?


What do you mean Stephanie has poofed ? Is'ther bunnythe next to have babies?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

yes lol, but I haven't seen her post for a while, sooooo until she comes back, she's poofed lol (disappeared)


----------



## Tessie (May 22, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> yes lol, but I haven't seen her post for a while, sooooo until she comes back, she's poofed lol (disappeared)


HA! HA! I sent her a PM


----------



## Lishka (May 22, 2010)

Well, I checked on my doe, and nothing yet. I think she is close, she seems to be very labored in her movements and breathing! But watch her hold out till tomorrow night.. LOL!


----------



## TinysMom (May 22, 2010)

I'm uploading photos now to photobucket. Harmony is a first-time mama and I'm pretty sure she's going to do a great job.

I want to clarify one thing that was said earlier in this thread. 

Not all first time litters die - probably not even half of them (at least in my experience). However - if I'm going to lose a litter - a whole litter - then it is usually to a first time mama.

Out of the 100 or so litters I bred of lionheads - I think I lost 5 -8 litters at the most to first time mamas. But I had over 35 does total....probably closer to 40 or 45.

I love it when a first-time mama knows what to do...


----------



## Lishka (May 22, 2010)

I think I have lost litters to first time moms twice, but the other two does that were first time moms did great!

Recently I had a litter to a very experienced mother, and she abandoned them. I have been able to keep 2 alive by nursing them on the momma. They are now little fuzzballs with big open eyes, and sampling the rabbit food!! Its been tough, but wayyy worth it!


----------



## TinysMom (May 22, 2010)

While I wait for my pictures to finish uploading...

http://tinystexaslegends.com/mamas-blog.html

You can see one picture here. (I just published the site today and am working on adding pages tonight).


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

awwwwww


----------



## TinysMom (May 22, 2010)

Harmony - prebirth...and babies


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 22, 2010)

messy girl lol

Sooo cute!

I love flems, I am waiting for my 4month old to get big enough


----------



## Lishka (May 22, 2010)

She is a beautiful rabbit!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 23, 2010)

*Tessie wrote: *


> *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Was the rescue pregnant when you got her, or did you breed her yourself? I'm just curious, because while it was good to rescue her, I find it irresponsible to have bred her.  If she was already pregnant, are you going to spay her after this litter? I think that would be best, because it's really irresponsible, especially since she's a mix.
> ...



I was asking anyone with rescue's who are pregnant. 

Regardless if you got her that way, she probably isn't having purebred kits... Are you sure she's purebred, by the way? And just curious if she will be spayed after this litter? 

Emily


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> Was the rescue pregnant when you got her, or did you breed her yourself? I'm just curious, because while it was good to rescue her, I find it irresponsible to have bred her.  If she was already pregnant, are you going to spay her after this litter? I think that would be best, because it's really irresponsible, especially since she's a mix.
> 
> Emily


She was in a cage with 9 other adult rabbits, males and females since it didnt really matter if they where going to mate or not because they where originally going to be killed for meat, and when i got them the guy told me they where both female so we kept them together, and they loved each others company, so the first time she got pregnant was a month after we got her, totally unexpected, and now we found out that cupcake, is actually a male so now his name is charlie  xD funny stuff^^


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

haha I poofed!! xDD lol I was at a banquet, but I was so disappointed when I got home and still no kits D: how about your bun tessie? any babies


----------



## TinysMom (May 23, 2010)

Yes...we must have more babies born soon...we must...we must. 

We also LOVE pictures.


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

as soon as my bun has her litter, i will post pics!!! 

Also, my bun was lying down on her side again, but this time I heard her breathing really heavily and her tummy seemed to be growling... is this normal? cuz its kinda freaking me out...:?


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (May 23, 2010)

I have a dutch doe due in 6 days! I cant tell if she took tho :dunno
I hope she did


----------



## Tessie (May 23, 2010)

No babies here not yet But she did let me feel her belly it is big hard and lumpy .

Can you feel babies kicking ? I know dogs and cats youcan.


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

i cant really feel and kicks, i only hear the gurgling, guys is this normal for a pregnant doe?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 23, 2010)

*Tessie wrote: *


> No babies here not yet But she did let me feel her belly it is big hard and lumpy .
> 
> Can you feel babies kicking ? I know dogs and cats youcan.


Yes you can sometimes if the mom will be still long enough.
I love to feel my rats bellies and bunny bellies when they are pregnant


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 23, 2010)

Not too sure stephanie
I was hoping our more experienced folks would say something...

Maybe some more hay? If this keeps up though she may need a trip to the hospital. I hope she isn't having complications! ray:


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (May 23, 2010)

I don't have time to read all the replies but since this is a rescue bun, do you know her actual due date? Some does will nest up to two weeks before they kindle, which is why I ask. I wouldn't be too worried yet, unless you're sure of her due date.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

I have writen in my thread for Stephanie. Because she came in mine and asked about her bunny!


----------



## Lishka (May 23, 2010)

Stephanie do you know her breeding date? Rabbits can go over their due date. If you know how many days out she is, I can help you with advice as to what I do with my does.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Stephanie told me on my thread that her bunny is on day 33.


----------



## Lishka (May 23, 2010)

Ok, they can go up to 34 days generally without concern. If she goes beyond that you have a few options. You can breed her to the buck again which may stimulate labor. You can do this now if you like. Is this her first litter? I have found it normal in my first time moms to go over.
The other option you have is to get oxytocin to induce her labor. However since it is difficult to obtain the best thing to do is to breed her to the buck and see if it stimulates labor. If not you can try again tomorrow.

Oh, if you breed her to the buck make sure you stay right there to supervise, because she may not allow him to breed her since she is taken already and if she doesn't she could hurt him. So if she gets upset remove her immediately. Also make sure he is not to aggressive with her.


----------



## Tessie (May 23, 2010)

Very interesting


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

But breeding back can be very dangerous.. But there are other options too!! I heard feeding her lavender..


----------



## Happi Bun (May 23, 2010)

*AnimalLoverStefi wrote: *


> i cant really feel and kicks, i only hear the gurgling, guys is this normal for a pregnant doe?


I don't know much about breeding bunnies, but I do know a soft gurgling sound is normal in all bunnies and a good thing. It means the digestive track is doing it's job. When it's silent or there is very loud gurgling then that's a problem. So no worries!

:bunny24


----------



## TinysMom (May 23, 2010)

Well - Athena just made her nest and had two very large dead babies. It broke my heart to see her licking them to try to get them to wake up.

She may still have some more as she was fairly large and she's acting like she still is in labor (not hard labor - she's just not settled down yet like a doe who has had all of her litter does).

I tried giving her two of Harmony's kits to see if maybe she would nurse them which would help stimulate the others to be born. No go...but she does seem happy to think she has some babies. 

This is heartbreaking - my first time mama does great - my doe that is a great mama - loses hers. 

I suspected she might since today is day 35.


----------



## Tessie (May 23, 2010)

AWWWWWWW how sad I hope there are more babies. Keep us posted


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

So sad!!! Hopefully their will be more!


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

okay so my buns gurgling has gone away, well i still hear it but its not as loud or as constant and shes moving around more. I'll wait to see if she has kits tomorrow, otherwise i guess the breeding didnt stick, which is kinda a good thing since it was accidental, but i was really starting to hope for some kits  This would be her second litter, she had a litter once before but it was totally unexpected and unfortunately they died. Since I got her from a farmer who bred them for meat, i have no idea if she was bred before and had a litter or what. 
I'll keep you guys posted if she has kits tomorrow or not  (it would be day 34 tomorrow for her). Thanks for the help :biggrin2:

And Tessie, did your bun have her kits yet???


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

ray:


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

*AnimalLoverStefi wrote: *


> okay so my buns gurgling has gone away, well i still hear it but its not as loud or as constant and shes moving around more. I'll wait to see if she has kits tomorrow, otherwise i guess the breeding didnt stick, which is kinda a good thing since it was accidental, but i was really starting to hope for some kits  This would be her second litter, she had a litter once before but it was totally unexpected and unfortunately they died. Since I got her from a farmer who bred them for meat, i have no idea if she was bred before and had a litter or what.
> I'll keep you guys posted if she has kits tomorrow or not  (it would be day 34 tomorrow for her). Thanks for the help :biggrin2:
> 
> And Tessie, did your bun have her kits yet???


like i said before.. you should be able to feel any babies in there if she is pregnant.. You just need to grab her with your left hand, Grab her the base of her ears and neck, That will hold her still. And then use your right hand to feel.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Then that will determine if she haves any babies instead of wondering...


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

It's awful to wonder about your buns when they are pregnant.. I was chewing on my nails waiting for my babies to get here. And some does didnt have any.


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

so with my right hand i just slide it palm up under her tummy right? how much pressure do i apply and what exactly am i feeling for since shes on day 33, golf balls?  i've never done this before so i just dont want to hurt her or the (may be there) kits


----------



## Tessie (May 23, 2010)

Nope not yet


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

I'm just here to help,.. I know what ya going threw and its stressful.


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

You should be able to feel them easily if she is pregnant and is her due date.. I just grabbed my girl and started rubbing her belly and it was soo easy to feel the babies. I felt huge bumps and movement


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

ahh okay i'll go check!! (or at least try  )


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I would go see. I check my does the day they are due to see. And if I can feel them easily then they are. And they arent they get rebreed


----------



## Tessie (May 23, 2010)

*AnimalLoverStefi wrote: *


> ahh okay i'll go check!! (or at least try  )


Me too


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

You can also, Cup her up in your arms like you hold her to pet her. And start rubbing her belly like you giving her a belly rub. And you should be able to feel bumpy balls of babies in her belly.. Thats what I did with my lionhead doe. Just giving her belly rubs and thats how i felt them..  Good luck!


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Let us know! :biggrin:


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

she wont let me hold her right now but i tried to put my hand underneath, but i couldn't really feel anything.  i felt her nipples, which i usually cant but other then that, i don't think i felt any balls. but then again, it could just be me


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

Just wait and see! But sometimes Doe's dont take.. I had 4 doe's that didnt take... Sometimes if A rabbit is overweight and they can grow fat on their uterus and its hard for them to get pregnant like my dutch is having the problem right now. But my other does, I dont know why they didnt take. I'm having a problem with my Standard Rex at the moment. I breed her 5 times. And she is due June 14th. I checked her today and I didnt feel anything again. 

But just wait until tomorrow. I would give her another 2 days


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

What about you Tessie?? Felt anything??


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

alright, you always fill me with hope!! :heartbeat:  my bun isn't overweight, shes pretty healthy so if the pregnancy didn't take, then it's just added to the mystery


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

I know she's not over weight, Im just saying that's what Im going threw right now with my dutch. But dutch's can easy get overweight. I'm just trying to help


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

Well i LOVEEE your help!! your dutch must be one lovely girl!  i have to go for now but i'll be back later tonight!


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

She's alright.. But if she doesnt have a litter this time. She's haves to get replace


----------



## mistyjr (May 23, 2010)

But Have A Great Day.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 23, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well - Athena just made her nest and had two very large dead babies. It broke my heart to see her licking them to try to get them to wake up.
> 
> She may still have some more as she was fairly large and she's acting like she still is in labor (not hard labor - she's just not settled down yet like a doe who has had all of her litter does).
> 
> ...


Awww I am so sorry 

Hopefully she has more in there. :innocent


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 23, 2010)

Tessie, how is your bun? any kits yet??


----------



## mewlingcricket (May 25, 2010)

How is it going? Any babies yet?


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 25, 2010)

no  looks like im not getting any kits


----------



## butsy (May 25, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Tessie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *
> ...


just curious, why is it iresponsible ? do they turn out sick or do people just dont breed mixed breeds?


----------



## TinysMom (May 25, 2010)

*butsy wrote:*


> just curious, why is it iresponsible ? do they turn out sick or do people just dont breed mixed breeds?


It is considered irresponsible because there are so many rabbits in shelters that need homes - and why breed a mixed breed rabbit when there are so many that need homes.

The forum's "unofficial" policy which we've never really come out with a statement about - is that we support rescues and we support breeders who are breeding to purposely improve the breed.

Also, many times people who are doing mixed breed bunnies just want "cute babies" and aren't willing to educate themselves or have funds on hand to handle vet emergencies.


----------



## butsy (May 25, 2010)

ohh i see, i never thought of that !! thanks !


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 25, 2010)

Looks like Tessie poofed O_O

Aww Sorry to hear that stephanie.


----------



## Lishka (May 25, 2010)

Well just curious but don't you all think it is a little irresponsible then for breeders to breed rabbits that are already well supported by other breeders such as Hollands, and NDs... not to mention the fact that some breeders actually dispose of babies that are not good representations of the breed. So really is it just for the benefit of the rabbits that breeders breed.. to improve the breed itself and to prevent extinction of a species.... or is it more for the perfect rabbit to win BOB or BIS and feel like WE did a great job and be proud of our win?? 

Its a little difficult to determine what we are really doing this for isn't it? I think its probably both. We do it because we love the rabbits, and want to improve the breed, but that is also for ourselves, because the breeding world is a community of itself. We have friends among the fellow breeders, and there is a youth royalty, and friendships made, and scholarships awarded, so in a way its for us too. And when we want to tell people that they are irresponsible for what they did sometimes we need to look at the mistakes we made along the way in ignorance, like letting a rabbit accidentally get pregnant, or letting a doe get a bit too chubby so she can't breed, or breeding a rabbit to soon after her last litter, perhaps showing a split penis buck not knowing what split penis is, and realizing that because we didn't know that we had bred him. I think to many people aren't simply irresponsible as we coin them, rather they just don't know and realize that certain things are not good ways to improve the breed or care for the animal and minimize the overpopulation. I know I let a doe get too chubby and didn't understand why she wouldn't take. Once a breeder finally told me she was to chubby and won't take because of that I fixed it and had to cut her feed to decrease her weight and she took after that. Along my journey, I have relied upon the kindness of other breeders to guide me into this world of rabbit breeding and showing. If it weren't for their kindness and guidance along the way, I would probably still be making some of the same mistakes and perhaps eventually giving up. Sometimes I think we forget the reason we got into breeding, and how someone helped most of us learn the ropes. I will always be grateful to the breeders who have helped me along my journey and I hope that I will be able to help other new breeders along their journey. We can all learn from one another, and that is what I think is one of the best things about our community!


----------



## Daenerys (May 25, 2010)

*Lishka wrote: *


> Well just curious but don't you all think it is a little irresponsible then for breeders to breed rabbits that are already well supported by other breeders such as Hollands, and NDs... not to mention the fact that some breeders actually dispose of babies that are not good representations of the breed. So really is it just for the benefit of the rabbits that breeders breed.. to improve the breed itself and to prevent extinction of a species.... or is it more for the perfect rabbit to win BOB or BIS and feel like WE did a great job and be proud of our win??
> 
> Its a little difficult to determine what we are really doing this for isn't it? I think its probably both. We do it because we love the rabbits, and want to improve the breed, but that is also for ourselves, because the breeding world is a community of itself. We have friends among the fellow breeders, and there is a youth royalty, and friendships made, and scholarships awarded, so in a way its for us too. And when we want to tell people that they are irresponsible for what they did sometimes we need to look at the mistakes we made along the way in ignorance, like letting a rabbit accidentally get pregnant, or letting a doe get a bit too chubby so she can't breed, or breeding a rabbit to soon after her last litter, perhaps showing a split penis buck not knowing what split penis is, and realizing that because we didn't know that we had bred him. I think to many people aren't simply irresponsible as we coin them, rather they just don't know and realize that certain things are not good ways to improve the breed or care for the animal and minimize the overpopulation. I know I let a doe get too chubby and didn't understand why she wouldn't take. Once a breeder finally told me she was to chubby and won't take because of that I fixed it and had to cut her feed to decrease her weight and she took after that. Along my journey, I have relied upon the kindness of other breeders to guide me into this world of rabbit breeding and showing. If it weren't for their kindness and guidance along the way, I would probably still be making some of the same mistakes and perhaps eventually giving up. Sometimes I think we forget the reason we got into breeding, and how someone helped most of us learn the ropes. I will always be grateful to the breeders who have helped me along my journey and I hope that I will be able to help other new breeders along their journey. We can all learn from one another, and that is what I think is one of the best things about our community!



I have always wondered that myself - why its irresponsible to breed mixed breeds, but you can breed as many purebreds as you want as long as you're "trying to improve the breed". Anyone can breed purebreds, then, as long as thats what you claim to be doing? What if you never make any real improvements? Any purebreds you cull/sell are taking the same place from a shelter bun any mixed breed rabbit would.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 25, 2010)

*Daenerys wrote: *


> *Lishka wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well just curious but don't you all think it is a little irresponsible then for breeders to breed rabbits that are already well supported by other breeders such as Hollands, and NDs... not to mention the fact that some breeders actually dispose of babies that are not good representations of the breed. So really is it just for the benefit of the rabbits that breeders breed.. to improve the breed itself and to prevent extinction of a species.... or is it more for the perfect rabbit to win BOB or BIS and feel like WE did a great job and be proud of our win??
> ...


Look at it like breeding dogs, it should be done only responsibly and not to breed as many babies as you can. for what ever reason. A few litters here and there placed in good homes, and breeders SHOULD take back any bunny if the need arises. I do rescue work, and breed responsibly rats and bunnies. I breed them to improve the health and temperaments and so on. And to make them look better (but the health, temperaments and long lives come FIRST). 

HOWEVER this post is about waiting for babies not who is right or wrong, (make a new post for that)

I have babies due in like 10 days >_< sooooooooo long......


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (May 25, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> *Daenerys wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Lishka wrote: *
> ...


10 days!! so close, yet so far away


----------



## mewlingcricket (May 25, 2010)

My ND's first litter is due on the 4th, which is about 10 days too....the wait is killing me


----------



## Lishka (May 25, 2010)

I wasn't arguing right or wrong Amanda . I was simply posting an opinion on breeding and babies so that some of the rescue moms with babies coming didn't feel so bad. And to answer Daeny's question, breeders who are working on special projects will sometimes breed 2 different breeds together to improve upon one or to introduce a new color. 
:bunnyhug:

I also have babies due!! She should have kindled today. I hope there are little chins in there in the morning.
:stork:


----------



## mistyjr (May 25, 2010)

I have 4 does due in 19 days!


----------



## TinysMom (May 25, 2010)

To me - the last 24 hours are almost the longest/hardest of the wait.


----------



## Daenerys (May 26, 2010)

I wish I had babies coming. But my buns are "mutts". =/


----------



## Tessie (May 26, 2010)

*Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *


> Looks like Tessie poofed O_O
> 
> Aww Sorry to hear that stephanie.


Nope I'm here Back to when I found Eittle bunny I took her to a freinds house that had rabbits .My friendwas not home an I putmy bunin the rabbit house that had two bun's then she came home and told me my bun was with the male Lion Heads. she was with them two hours. I got her a nice size cage and brought her home she lives in my bedroom. Well I felt the cage was not big enough it's 25x36 so I added a plactic storage bin to it and she made a perfect nest. So I thought well she must have been pregnant when I found her but still no babies she feels pregnant so I'm thinking she made a earlier nest . This Saturday it will be three weeks since she was in with the males. 

Jump in with anyones thoughts about her.


----------



## jujub793 (May 26, 2010)

you guys are like expectant fathers pacing back and forth in nervous anticipation lol (and it IS very exciting!)


----------



## Tessie (May 26, 2010)

*jujub793 wrote: *


> you guys are like expectant fathers pacing back and forth in nervous anticipation lol (and it IS very exciting!)


I think more like a 9 month pregnant women that is way over due.


----------



## Lishka (May 26, 2010)

LOL! I know how you feel! I am so anxious..everytime I look in the nestbox and its empty, I feel so disappointed and even more anxious!!!


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 26, 2010)

I am anxiously waiting. I check this thread throughout the day!  And yes it is like being an expectant father and we're waiting outside the delivery room lol! It could be happening right now for all we know.. (not that a father would not be in the delivery room)


----------



## mistyjr (May 26, 2010)

*Tessie wrote: *


> *Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Looks like Tessie poofed O_O
> ...


If it only been 3 weeks then she is diffidently early. Wait another a week or so... They are pregnant for 28 to 31 days and that is about 4 weeks.


----------



## TinysMom (May 26, 2010)

*Tessie wrote: *


> *Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Looks like Tessie poofed O_O
> ...


Most false pregnancies will be evident around days 14-18 or something like that....the doe will make a nest and pay attention to it - sometimes for a couple of days. Then suddenly she'll ignore it or destroy it as she realizes she is not pregnant.

It sounds like your doe showed a false pregnancy based upon when she made her nest. But you can still watch her till the 31 or even 33 day mark just to make sure.

Good luck.


----------



## Tessie (May 26, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Tessie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Rattiemattiesrattery wrote: *
> ...


Thanks but she is still very protectiveof her nest .


----------



## whaleyk98 (May 29, 2010)

I have my first ND litter due on the 9th. Im hoping she took. Im soo excited. I cant wait to see the little stinkers!


----------



## Tessie (Jun 2, 2010)

:woohoo:woohoo:woohooI can see babies moving I'm soooooooo excited she should give birth this weekend .So they are for sure Mini Rex/ Lionhead.

Tessie


----------



## Lishka (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome!! Thats so great!! You will have to post pictures!!!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 2, 2010)

:big wink::hugsquish::woohoo:time:


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi (Jun 2, 2010)

awwwww i cant waitt!!!!!inkelepht:


----------



## Tessie (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm so scared because of so many post about new mom's not caring for the babies. :expressionless


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awwww CONGRATS!!! I can't wait to see pictures! I hope all goes well with mom and babies :hearts


----------



## Tessie (Jun 3, 2010)

WOW they are really rolling around in there tomorrow it will 28 days, do you think tonight or in themorning . :stork::stork::stork:

I am almost in tears with excitment. Even though this was not a planned breeding


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 3, 2010)

Awwww how exciting, I put congratulations like the babies were already born, just as exciting they are SOOOOO close to be born. I'm excited for you :highfive:


----------



## Tessie (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone :biggrin:

Howwill I know if she is caring for them? It will break my heartif I find dead babies. Should I watch her with a flashlight to see or just leave her alone . Well i will not sleep tonight .


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 3, 2010)

You will know if she's caring for them because she will be feeding them and their bellies should look like little ping-pong balls. Usually does will not feed their babies until about a day after she has them, so don't worry if they aren't looking fed the day or two afterwords. 

Unfortunately, dead babies are a common given when breeding rabbits - especially with a does' first litter. It's sad to find dead babies, but it's just something you have to get used to when you have a pregnant rabbit.  

I would just leave her alone for now, and just check on her when you feed. If you keep bugging her, you'll stress her out. Don't use a flashlight, either. 

Emily


----------



## Sabine (Jun 3, 2010)

Definitely don't watch her with a flashlight as you may totally stress her out. You may also still have a few days to wait if she is only on day 28. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 3, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> You may also still have a few days to wait if she is only on day 28.



Agreed. 31 days is the average due date. All litters I have hadwere born on the 31st, and I make the 31st day their official due date. 28 days, she should have a nestbox in her cage, though, as well as plenty of hay for nesting material.  

Emily


----------



## Shaded Night Rabbitry (Jun 3, 2010)

*** I would put a nestbox in on day 26 or 27. You have to make sure the doe doesn't pee in it, but I have two does that kindle at 10 pm - 3 am night 27. If I held off on the nest box, I'd wake up to a nest in the corner, and babies crawling off the wire and dying on the ground below.

Then again, I also have does that'll go until day 30, 31, even up to 34. Each doe tends to have a schedule, but they can still vary within that schedule. It's always good to be prepared.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 3, 2010)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You may also still have a few days to wait if she is only on day 28.
> ...


Yes I learned all of that with my first posts. She has a great nestbox that she has been setting up for two weeks . I know that sounds early but she is great with it. I have it attached to the outside of the cage to give her more room she is in my bedroom.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 4, 2010)

I think tonight is it I cleaned her litter box probably I should not of did it.I just caught her sitting in it licking her bottom. I put my hand near her nestbox and she went in it batting my hand.

I am setting on needles and pins. ray:should i leave a dim light on in my bedroom it is very dark in there.


----------



## Jaded (Jun 15, 2010)

Any babies yet?


----------

